# Towing



## Charlesde (Oct 4, 2011)

I am brand new to this site and probably could do some research and find my answer, but I'll just go ahead and ask a couple questions:

Can a 2000 GMC Sierra SLT Z-71 5.3L 1/2 ton pull a 05 Keystone Outback 25' RSS safely?
Should trailer brakes be used?

I did stop by the local GMC dealer and pose the question and they said yes. They also said trailer brakes are recommended when towing anything over 2,000lbs. I believe my truck is rated to pull 8,000lbs. I believe the dry weight of the trailer is 5,500lbs. My initial thought is that it might be a stretch, but it would work. So if the truck can pull it, can it stop it. I have no trailer brake connection on my truck. Are there opinions on whether or not trailer brakes are a must? What does it take/cost to get this set up? The trailer did come with anti-sway bars. I would be using trailer for 2-3 trips a year in non-mountainous country (Kansas) on trips under 100 miles. I would envision this for a couple years, and then will need another vehicle as I have 4 kids + wife = family of 6 and pickups seat 5 so will need to upgrade to large SUV to take longer trips / vacations in future years.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

A trailer brake system must legally be used for any trailer over 2000 pounds and must have a functional battery and disconnect switch to activate those brakes if the trailer and truck become separated.

Do not tow without getting a brake control added to your truck.


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

An absolutely BIG +2 on what CamperAndy says!


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> A trailer brake system must legally be used for any trailer over 2000 pounds and must have a functional battery and disconnect switch to activate those brakes if the trailer and truck become separated.
> 
> Do not tow without getting a brake control added to your truck.


Not every state requires trailer brakes for 2000 lbs trailers. Here in Michigan we have 2 snowmobile trailers that do not have brakes and 1 of the trailers weighs close to 3,000 lbs loaded. I believe anything over 3500 lbs in Michigan requires brakes.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Regardless of the weight limit on trailers any RV style trailer needs to have trailer brake setup to be safe for you and your family. More then just stopping power should you get into a sway situation you will need the brakes to get control of the RV (been there, done that).

RV dealerships can install them and often you can too as most late model Trucks have the wiring harness already installed and just need a brake controller (get the inertia style not timer controllers the Prodigy is always a good choice) and sometimes a fuse so the truck will charge the trailer batteries and supply power while towing. Online a new Prodigy P2 will run you about $125. You can probably negotiate this as part of buying the trailer, even if it's used or have the brake controller installed at a Hitch/trailer shop.

As for the truck, you should be ok. I towed an 04 28RSS with our Chevy Avalanche 1500, I didn't win any land speed records when I hit a hill, but it towed and stopped just fine.

Here is an older post about the 25RSS weights that might help you, True Weight of 25RSS


----------



## NDKoze (Jan 5, 2011)

wolverine said:


> A trailer brake system must legally be used for any trailer over 2000 pounds and must have a functional battery and disconnect switch to activate those brakes if the trailer and truck become separated.
> 
> Do not tow without getting a brake control added to your truck.


Not every state requires trailer brakes for 2000 lbs trailers. Here in Michigan we have 2 snowmobile trailers that do not have brakes and 1 of the trailers weighs close to 3,000 lbs loaded. I believe anything over 3500 lbs in Michigan requires brakes.
[/quote]

It is a good point that every state is different. I have heard of some states with lots of hills and mountains that require brakes for anything over 1,000 pounds.

Regardless, no matter what type of truck you drive, you will HAVE to have a brake controller and use your brakes with the 25RSS.

Good luck with your new trailer.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I am in total agreement. A brake controller is an absolute must. As previously mentioned the connector is already there on most towing vehicles. You need to merely plug the controller in to it and mount it. 30 minutes worth of work max. Read my recent post....

Post


----------



## Charlesde (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I'll get trailer brake controller installed.


----------

